# Wine glass storage



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hello

Any thoughts on wine glass storage in the motorhome? 

I have some of those clip things that screw on, then the neck of the glass is held secure, but my glasses are too heavy and pop out of the holders on the move.

R


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Plastic wine glasses?

Tesco do a good line.

Or is that slumming it a bit?


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

When we got our van we were astonished at the small size of the glass clips - no chance of getting a proper sized glass in! All we're doing at the moment is using the box we got the glasses in from Tesco - although with "extended use" the cardboard will no doubt tear!


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

How about one of these in the garage Russell, you will not have room for the scooter but think of the room saved carrying all those bottles of beautiful Italian wine back home :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

pippin said:


> Plastic wine glasses? . . . Or is that slumming it a bit?


Certainly is Pippin. What a peasant!!! 8O 8O :lol: :lol:

Ours are polycarbonate! 8) 8)


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Plastic glasses  a big NO NO!!!
We use the free cardboard wine bottle carrier from supermarkets and cut the handle off and placed in a top locker to hold 6 very nice glass wine glasses.
Works a treat, it was to be only a temporary measure, but works so well that we have kept the idea.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Have you tried putting the glasses in the clips by 'topping and tailing 'them?
One right way up and the next upside down and so om-it works for me.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Grath said:


> Plastic glasses  a big NO NO!!!
> We use the free cardboard wine bottle carrier from supermarkets and cut the handle off and placed in a top locker to hold 6 very nice glass wine glasses.
> Works a treat, it was to be only a temporary measure, but works so well that we have kept the idea.


Also, No rattles


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

WINE GLASSES !!!!!! WINE GLASSES !!!!! ?????????????

JUST DRINK IT STRAIGHT FROM THE BOTTLE OR LAY UNDERNEATH THE BARREL AND TURN THE TAP ON !!!!

WINE GLASSES.... HONESTLY !!!!


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Melamine mug........Sorry, I'll get my coat 8O 

D.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

You could always buy those 3 litre cardboard boxes and drink straight from the tap :wink: :idea:


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

We use the one of the 'proper' boxes that our 'nice' house sets came in. 
Tried using actual glasses but the inevitable happened - so now back to the plastic ones. 
Fortunately I find it's sociably acceptable to drink the single malt from the hip flask cup


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Never broken a glass in transit, but have broken a few while pi**ed or knocking off an outside table


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We use those tasting type glasses - the shorter stem, but longer and thinner bowl. Stowed in the box they came in so we can carry 6 - plenty for visitors. Also leaves the bracket thingy in the wall for our kir and small brandy glasses. One cannot slum it when motorhoming don't you know 8)


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Glass*

You may drink beer from a can or even a bucket, but wine from a glass only


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Wine glasses*

Right, I have just placed some rubber matting under the glasses, but will still use the clip things too. Hopefully the rubber matting will help.

The problem with these glasses is the fact they are heavy and also the stems are quite thick.

I like the idea of a cardboard thing and so wonder if push comes to shove, I could ask my very DIY-abled uncle to make a stand or something from plywood?

Russell


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Having got used to crystal glasses (I know, I know) I prefer to drink out of those. Also, I've found a place where I can get hand blown crystal glasses for about £1.70 each...

The tumblers go into a standard plastic crockery and glass holder. The Flutes and Goblets are wrapped in Bubblewrap and lain down on non slip mat in a drawer.

Works for me.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Wine glasses*



Rapide561 said:


> Right, I have just placed some rubber matting under the glasses, but will still use the clip things too. Hopefully the rubber matting will help.
> 
> The problem with these glasses is the fact they are heavy and also the stems are quite thick.
> 
> ...


The cardboard wine bottle carrier really does work and out of sight as it is in a top locker


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Keep them full and in your hand! Otherwise upside down on non slip matting. Champagne flutes go very well in the narrow bit under our slide out shelp, meant for tv I would guess. NO PLASTIC!! Never broken a glass yet in ou hymer.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Wine box connected to an intravenous drip?


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Wine, WIne, nearest I've ever been to wine is when my daughter used to keep asking "are we there yet"  

What's wrong with bourbon, the bottle is thick, so are the glasses, you can stow them in the gas locker if you need and she'll never find them.:lol:


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Wine glasses*



Rapide561 said:


> Who put that cable in ? Tell him to get his guide dog trained better. Russell


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

we always use glass -and only buy glasses in reusable cardboard boxes. these may need reinforcing with gaffer tape after a while, but the only breakage ever (out of 7 sets) was when i dropped the laptop on one! 

des


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

We always use proper glass, can't bear those plastic things wether it be for the dinner wine or my evening tot(s)!

We bought a couple of those webbing pockets, about 8 or 10 inches wide, which screw to the side of the van.
Then use a bit of that non slip matting round each glass and bobs your uncle-the webbing keeps them tight and secure.
OK not so elegant as the proper holders but I can live with that.
The bottles themselves go in a Sainsburys bottle bag in an underseat locker.
There are some items of equipment which are more essential than others :lol: 

Paul


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Wine glasses*



Rapide561 said:


> Right, I have just placed some rubber matting under the glasses, but will still use the clip things too. Hopefully the rubber matting will help.


I'm still admiring the uncluttered cupboard Russell. Is it always like this or have you taken most things out for the photo ?

We've got polycarbonate ones too and very elegant they look. I keep the spares with my best glasses at home and no-one- just looking anyway- can tell the difference. They're so wedged in the cupboard in the van that they can't move far enough to break.

G


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We use the clips, secured by a small piece of plastic with a slot cut part way in so that it fits over from top and stops the clips coming apart. 

We started off with an elastic band wound round the clips but it was a pain - the clips are secure, quickly removed and very easy to make from eg an old washing up bottle (Blue Peter memories - sorry!). 

You could even use a plastic comb with a few teeth removed from the right places to fit over three clips at once. I gave up on using combs for their true function a few years ago - a duster works well for both of my hairs!


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

this works for me 8) :wink: 
simon


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

Hmmm, wine is for drinking, not discussing which vessel from which to drink it, I make my own wine at home, take some with us when we go away in our M/H and have invested in A COUPLE of those plastic glasses from Australia, which are 'unbreakable', but pricey at about £2-50 each, the glasses fit into our wine cupboard, ( A/S Clubman ) and have travelled extensively with us,,,,,,,,


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

*Wine Glasses*

Just store upside down on a non slip mat (unless you drive like Lewis Hamilton). Haven't broke one yet. Mind bought from Asda Smart Price 4 for 88p! Used to have the large polycarbonate variety, cost a lot of money and never looked clean so they went to the charity shop!

ps I never knew that you could hand blow crystal?


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Our wine glasses each fit into a "Terry Clip" which holds them fine.
Glass tumblers fit into a perspex sheet into which I cut round holes to take each glass. The plate is positioned 2 inches above the shelf.

Hope that helps.
C.


----------



## 96511 (Oct 12, 2005)

Offcut of 3" foam to fit the 'floor' of a top cupboard, draw round the glass with a felt-tip pen, cut out the section to half the depth of the glass.. hey presto, no rattles, safe glass storage. System has worked well for six glasses in a top cupboard for three years.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Clutter*

Mts Grizzly! What are you implying about my cupboards! They are always free of clutter! Well, having been in a total of five motorhomes in four months and moving everything from one to the other, I have decluttered.

I do have one cupboard that is cluttered, mainly with carrier bags. I am looking for one of those carrier bag store things to mount inside another cupboard door.

In terms of loading, I think I am at about 70% capacity in terms of volume - not including the garage which is virtually empty. In terms of weight however, I think I am getting fairly close to the total maximum authorised mass of 5000 kilos.

Thanks for the tips. I really like the washing up bottle top idea. Also, the 3 inches of foam will be easy to make. What I hate doing is having to remove things and unpack items to use. Equally, I hate havng to repack them, so much prefer everything to have it's own dedicated safe storage etc.

Russell


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We have both clips and a box.

The clips work well for glasses used daily. We top & tail the glasses.

When we attended the Wine and mushroom fete at Le Puy Notre Dame some years ago we bought a box of six glasses. We still use that for spare glasses and none have broken so far.

I like the foam idea.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> Glass tumblers fit into a perspex sheet into which I cut round holes to take each glass. The plate is positioned 2 inches above the shelf.





> Offcut of 3" foam to fit the 'floor' of a top cupboard, draw round the glass with a felt-tip pen, cut out the section to half the depth of the glass.. hey presto, no rattles, safe glass storage.


OR a piece of 1" thick polystyrene


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

*Wine Glass Storage*

I use those clip things for my glass wine glasses with no problem, having said that one pinged out once when I was putting one away adjacent to it, so now I just carefully push them back in. The wine glasses I have are standard size, ( I believe), cheap though, from Ikea, and they've fitted perfectly and not once come out on the move in 3 years.


----------



## Mandi (Jan 10, 2008)

pippin said:


> Plastic wine glasses?
> 
> Tesco do a good line.
> 
> Or is that slumming it a bit?


We slum it with plastic too. I got fed up with the sound of breaking glass as we were on the road.

:lol:


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Solwaybuggier said:


> When we got our van we were astonished at the small size of the glass clips - no chance of getting a proper sized glass in! All we're doing at the moment is using the box we got the glasses in from Tesco - although with "extended use" the cardboard will no doubt tear!


Me too, I cant find a way to store them so they dont bang into each other when travelling. I use the boxes and then carefully put them back after use.

I also use tesco cheapo glasses. then replace them as required. sstill not a good solution though.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Somebody has to take you seriously, Russell...
Here are my solutions. The wine glasses go on pegs 45mm apart and, of course you will want the Champers which we have on the roof of the book cupboard, naturally.
In return, tell me why flies don't take any notice of the cursor on the monitor screen!
Patrick


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Glasses*

Hi

Yesterday's journey with the wine glasses clipped in place, and with rubber matting underneath seems OK. I think part of the problem is the weight of the glasses, but the rubber matting underneath them seems to have helped.

Russell


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

I bought sticky back velcro & stuck along the back of the cupboard then used non sticky to hold glasses in place. if you use the velcro twice as long on the top you can trap different size glasses around the bowl.I do drink cognac & it just don't taste the same out of plastic.


----------



## 117306 (Oct 9, 2008)

We have 4 plastic wine glasses for if/when we have guests but we use short stemmed glass wine glasses which are quite heavy and stay upright when we are alone. This means that although we may falter after supping "falling down water" ... the glasses don't fall over!


----------

